# Fathers Day Gift Ideas



## Caroline (Jun 1, 2009)

Has anyone got any utterly brilliant or utterly stupid ideas as to what I can get for a diabetic father who has no interests and thinks Balance and Sweet Magazines are a waste of time and money?

He will sulk if I don't get him something, never knows what he wants and then moans like stink when he has it, so there is no way I'm going to be able to please him.

I guess buying him a present is a lost cause, but I still want to try.

And incase any one is wondering, Fathers day is June 21st


----------



## Northerner (Jun 1, 2009)

Get him a book of my poems! Aah!, curses - hasn't been published yet! Thanks for the heads-up Caroline - would hate to miss it and am never sure when it falls. My Dad doesn't have a huge amount of interests that I could buy him presents for, but fortunately, we're not really present-buying people.

I stopped buying Christmas presents for most of my family a few years ago, because they've already got everything they want or need and my efforts wouldn't really enhance their lives much. Instead, I get them things from Sight Savers, as in this way they and I can feel good that we've helped to transform someone's life in some way.

http://www.giftofsight.co.uk/default.aspx

They have gifts to suit all pockets and even tiny amounts can make a huge difference!

Another charity I like to support is Hillside - you can sponsor an animal for ?10, and they are really struggling at the moment because of the economic situation, so it would be great if people could help them out:

http://www.hillside.org.uk/acatalog/Adoptions.html


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi Caroline,

I agree with Northerner, 
Sponser a animal or make a donation to charity on his behalf, I'm sure you can also buy a tree for planting in a forest etc..
I sponser a cat for Nathan with the PDSA...she called millie and is diabetic

Heidi


----------



## Caroline (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for great ideas, I will see what is about that will apeal to my father. As most of his side of the family are farmers, perhaps I can sponsor a cow or a goat in the third world, or help to support a rare breed of cows!


----------



## sofaraway (Jun 2, 2009)

I almost always buy my dad clothes, he doesn't ever buy himself clothes. Almost his entire wardrobe is what I have brought him. 

Now what to buy my step-dad who has everything and is very fussy I have no idea


----------



## Caroline (Jun 2, 2009)

Reading through the replies the dads in our lives already have one very unique and utterly brilliant gift each, they have US.

All the parents I know are very happy with a happy healthy child who is doing well.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 2, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Thanks for great ideas, I will see what is about that will apeal to my father. As most of his side of the family are farmers, perhaps I can sponsor a cow or a goat in the third world, or help to support a rare breed of cows!



Send A Cow is a good charity for this type of thing, although a whole cow might be a bit on the extravagant side! In 2005 two friends and I raised enough to buy a whole farmyard by running the Great South Run!

http://www.sendacowgifts.org.uk/


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 2, 2009)

me and my brother and sister always pay for mum and dad to go to the bahamas for a week all inclusive for fathers day as it is dads fave place in the world to visit (he loves nasau).


----------



## Caroline (Jun 2, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Send A Cow is a good charity for this type of thing, although a whole cow might be a bit on the extravagant side! In 2005 two friends and I raised enough to buy a whole farmyard by running the Great South Run!
> 
> http://www.sendacowgifts.org.uk/



Just had a quick look at the site, the picture of the cow is brilliant, but at present a little beyond my price range, but there are plenty of other things to choose from. Thanks to everyone for links.


----------



## Caroline (Jun 5, 2009)

just had a quick look at the BL website. They suggest adopting a book for fathers day and prices range from ?25 to ?500.

If any one is interested the website is www.bl.uk and type in adopt a book as a search term.


----------

